# Jealous AL, welche Grösse (173/79) ? Bestell ablauf?



## OdusNano (29. Dezember 2021)

Guten Tag,
habe ziemlich alle Threads durch mit Jealous und der Grösse. Bin 173 Gross und 79SL (ohne Schuhe). Laut Radon Seite wäre 16" passend. Laut der Grafik bin ich weit von 18" entfernt. Mehrheitlich wurde hier bei ähnlicher Grösse das 18" empfohlen.

Habe ein Propain Tyee CF 21 Grösse M zu Hause, welches mir ehrlich gesagt auf den Single Trails etwas zu gross und sperrig vorkommt. Wirklich verlgeichen kann man laut Forum Hardtail mit Fully auch nicht.

Einsatzgebiet wäre:
1 Den Thule Sport mit der Tochter drinn durch die Gegend ziehen.

2 Alleine dann am Feierabend SingleTrails. (Kein Bikepark, keine Sprünge)
Für die Laufruhe und holprigen Abfahrten habe ich das Tyee, welches eigentlich alles weg frisst  deshalb darf es gerne verspielt und wendiger sein auch um an der Technik zu feilen. Frage mich aber ob das 16 nicht gar zu klein ist?

Zweite Frage, kennt jemand den Bestellablauf bei bike-discounter? Wenn die Fahrräder dort bestellbar sind, kommen die Zeitnah? (1-2Wochen) oder dauert es dann auch noch Monate?


Danke und Gruss aus der Schweiz.


----------



## CedGauche (30. Dezember 2021)

Hi,

ich bin exakt so groß wie du bei fast gleicher Schrittlänge und fahre 18 Zoll. Ich habe noch ein Fully eines anderen Herstellers aus der Ecke , und das ist etwas kleiner und hat 27,5", also das verspieltere Trail-Bike als Alternative um nicht 2 gleiche Bikes in der Garage zu haben .

Ein Kumpel von mir hat das Jealous in 16" und ich persönlich finde es zu klein. Die Sattelüberhöhung ist recht sportlich und auf steilen Trails ohne Dropper Post würde ich mich da schon so fühlen, als komme das Überschlagsgefühl. Ich bin aber technisch auch nicht gerade versiert.

Ich fahre mein Jealous aber auch viel als Touren Bike, mache aber praktisch alles damit und ich finde es passt perfekt zu meiner Größe. Habe mir Bar Ends installiert um auf flachen Stücken auch mal etwas "runter" zu gehen, das ist mir lieber als eine dauerhafte Sattelüberhöhung.

Einen Anhänger ziehen schafft das Bike ohne Probleme, ich würde diesen über eine spezielle Steckachse verbinden, so haben wir es.



Wir haben 1 Rad bei Bike Discount bestellt. Das Bike war vorrätig, hat dann so eine Woche gedauert bis es versendet wurde. Dann nochmal 2-3 Tage, bis die Spedition anrief und einen Termin vereinbart hatte. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich nur 35 KM vom Bike Discount Lager und Shop entfernt wohne. In die Schweiz wird das sicherlich länger dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OdusNano (31. Dezember 2021)

CedGauche schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin exakt so groß wie du bei fast gleicher Schrittlänge und fahre 18 Zoll. Ich habe noch ein Fully eines anderen Herstellers aus der Ecke , und das ist etwas kleiner und hat 27,5", also das verspieltere Trail-Bike als Alternative um nicht 2 gleiche Bikes in der Garage zu haben .
> 
> ...


Hallo,
vielen lieben dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Hat mir sehr weiter geholfen… dann wird es eher ein 18“.
Hatte schon bedenken wegen der Steckachse, aber wenn das auch geht. 
Perfekt..

Danke und einen guten Rutsch..


----------



## christian82 (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo, ich bin am Überlegen mir ein Jealous zu kaufen ebenfalls in 18" ebenfalls mit gleicher Körpergröße und Innenbeinlänge. Wollte fragen ist die Sitzposition sehr gestreckt oder eher moderat? Danke schon mal für eure Info. LG Chris


----------



## sinux (12. Januar 2022)

Ich fahre mit 173/82 ein 18" Jealous CF. Passt für mich super. ziemlich hoher Sattelauszug. Also lecker sportlich, gestreckt unterwegs.
Ich bin letzte Woche mit dem Jealous AL 20" meines Sohnes ne Tour gefahren. Das fühlte sich gar nicht mal so schlecht an. 
Also, um zur ursprünglichen Frage zurückzukommen - ich würde Euch 18" empfehlen, 16" erscheint mir zu klein.


----------



## CedGauche (13. Januar 2022)

Ich habe recht kurze Beine und einen längeren Oberkörper, aber 20" habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Habe aber an meinem 18" Jealous lange Barends von Ergon, die den "Reach" nochmal "kurzfristig" um 5 cm verlängern, dass fühlt sich im Flachen oder bei Steigungen auch gut und effizienter an.


----------

